# Wattage for Parabolic Reflector



## sillysara (Mar 23, 2016)

I got this tent online 200,200,200cm with 2 parabolic reflector's. 
Question is about which watts to use 600w or 1000w these lights are vertical not horizontal I got them cheap each 50$,  I'm doing scrog and have clones ordered  6 chelse 6 haze. 12 was the minimum the seller would do.
SS 

View attachment HORTOSOL-Growbox-200x200x200-cm.jpg


View attachment Hochglanz-Parabol-Reflektor-E40.jpg


----------



## bud88 (Mar 23, 2016)

Your biggest issue will be controlling the heat with open hoods like those. Pulling cool fresh air from outside will help and you will almost certainly need an A/C. Piping the air in the tent outside of your room will also be important. Personally I would save the headaches of potential heat issues and opt for air cooled hoods like the Raptor.
 Two 600's will be underlit. You will need at least 1600 watts and 2000 would be better. 
I'm sure others will chime in shortly...
I'm currently using 1000 watts in a 4' x 4' tent at the moment but plan on changing to a 5 x 5 with two 600's in the near future.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 24, 2016)

Your sq footage should dictate the amount of light you use, not the type of reflector you have.  You have over 43 sq ft.  You are going to want at least 2 1000W lights....and more would be better.

Like bud88, I anticipate that you may find it difficult to keep things cool enough without air coolable hoods.


----------

